# How bout those Kongs?



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been reading about them online and it seems puppies, dogs and owners alike LOVE them. Any advice as to what you're havs like in them besides peanut butter and kibble?


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

cream cheese, any kind of cheese actually. Also vegetables-Dusty loves sweet potato.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby love freeze dried beef liver treats in their Kongs. They just love them. They don't like cheese or peanut butter, so the beef liver works really well for them. And if you pack it in tightly, it keeps them busy for a little while


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

we have never had a kong here.......


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I always did Peanut Butter & their kibble, until the went on special diets - so now I just use their kibble mixed with their special wet food & freeze it. I also stuff the steralized (cause thats all they can have) with their food & freeze them too. It takes them forever to work on them - good for when we are gone for a while
laurie


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Low Fat Cream cheese...for the smaller one...only when we have to leave the house - Ollie jumps in his crate turns around and waits for the door to shut!!

For the bigger one - liver treats - will work on it for hours!!!

Olliesmom


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well it's me again asking probably a dumb question! Please explain exactly what a Kong is?? thanks.....V


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's a brand of a chew toy. They have a lot of different shapes and sizes. Many of them come with a hole where you can add a treat or a substance that the dog tries to remove to keep them busy. If you go to Petsmart.com and type "Kong" into the search box, you'll see a wide selection.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks! I will check it out! V


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's the link for the Kong website:

http://www.kongcompany.com/

There is also a contest that we can enter to win a free Kong Gift Basket!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

There is a kong that looks like a flying saucer - it used to be Tulip's favorite toy . We would call it the red thing from outer space . She became so obsessed with it we had to throw it in the trash ..


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

haha..that's awesome. It's like that petsmart commercial with the furry doll that the dog carried around and his mom finally had to replace it with a new one.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I went through that wth Asta's muffin dog - his special friend . They stopped making the stuffed dogs and he only wanted muffin brand . I had a back up but they both got looking rather ratty and disheveled .
I would wash her and he would sit by the dryer waiting for her to come out !!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Peanut butter and kibble is the favorite with my dog, but she also likes it when I mix kibble and chicken and rice baby food.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the website link! I love the recipes. I never thought about freezing stuff in them but will definitely give it a try for a summer treat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Our small, puppy Kong was never a hit with Ricky. He seems to like plush squeaky toys the most. I used to put peanut butter, tried cream cheese and even bits of dry treats, but he would let it sit there. I will try freezing stuff in it though. Thanks for that tip, Laurie!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

None of mine have every liked the 'Kongs'. Even with their favorite food inside of them. But then, they have never been big on rubber type toys of any kind. Many dogs do love them though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never had a Hav that would play with the Kong brand hard rubber toys either - from the puppy chew toys, to the teethers, to the kind that you stuff with food. They just aren't interested.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Jester loves the red kong ball~ With nothing in it! He is a nut, he picks it up and throws it around. A couple of times I have put milkbone buscuits in it, but he plays with it just plain.
I am not big on the peanut butter/cheese thing. Gives my dogs the runs!
We stick to kibble with an occasional milk bone or turkey jerky.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

You can sure tell Maddie is one of yours, Kimberly! She could care less about the Kong. I put a treat in it, she got it out in 5 seconds, then has never looked at the Kong again. Now give her the giggling carrot toy, and she's in heaven!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cute.....a health girl......giggling carrots!That's good for the waistline!LOL!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, so you know exactly what I mean! Now, give Maddie a giggling carrot, a squeaking flamingo, or a honking dinosaur and she's entertained for quite a while. 

By the way, I miss that girl! Even reading your response of her made me smile because I can see her little bounce & pounce with the toy. One of her brothers will be over to visit in a couple of days, so I'll get my older puppy fix.


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Guys I thought you just put the stuff on the grooves of the Kong thought the hole was for your finger...duh..will put some stuff inside that for bella to see how she gets on. Muchas gracias.....AND HAPPY EASTER. Anne


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I know I posted this somewhere, but since this is the "Kong" thread, here goes again. 

I stuff the Kong with Freeze Dried Beef Liver treats, and really jam them in. Shelby rolls around on the floor with it, until all the treats are gone. Kodi will throw it in the air to dislodge the treats when it hits the floor. Sometimes he will jump on the sofa and throw it from there.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually invented my own 'puppy kong', I took an empty thread spool and put peanut butter in the edges of it and she plays with it longer than the real Kong she has! lol It rolls away from her alot easier.

But if anyone else sews and has thread spools around, they make great "kong" toys...especially for the little ones.

Kara


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

What is a "giggling carrot" Kimberly? Kongs are not a favorite with Lola either,
although they have been highly recommended. The carrot sounds good. Rawhide is a favorite here but I don't like to give too much of it for fear she will choke on the end if I don't get to it in time. Would love to find a chew toy for Lola and Maggie to safely enjoy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm not Kimberly, but unfortunately, the "giggling carrot" isn't exactly a chew toy. Its a stuffed toy that makes a giggling sound from an air tube inside of it. I got it from Petedge.com. They have a bunch of "giggling veggies". I think I'll get the eggplant for my next purchase!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am sorry MaddiesMom. I read the post wrong. I will have to get a giggling veggy for my little buddies. I think they will enjoy them. I will visit petedge.com. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

No problem, Lola. Kimberly mentioned them too. I just didn't want to step on toes when answering. There is definitely something to Havs loving toys that make strange noises. The squeaking ones are o.k., but any toy that makes a weird noise fascinates mine. Maddie also loves the quacking duck, crowing rooster, and croaking frog toy we have. But they have some kind of "chip" in them that makes the toy heavy. The giggling veggies from pededge have that airtube that makes the giggling noise and they're very light. Maddie can pick the carrot up by its leaves and easily shake it to make it giggle. That makes it totally entertaining for her!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Good idea, Thumperlove, and I'm going to try peanut butter in the same or other. Our Minka doesn't really go for the Kong much either, but loves any object that rolls around on the floor. Such a chase dog. Empty plastic bottles, etc.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I just looked through the petedge catalogue and found the giggling veggies--very cute! I have a large order waiting to go, I think I'll add a couple of those along with the other too many toys that I have on my list!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, that's them - the giggling veggies!

Jeanne (Maddies Mom), did you pick up any of the Pip Squeaks toys?

Of the Pip Squeaks, the puppies all seemed to love those even more than the Giggling Carrot, but they don't last nearly as long. The duck and the octopus were huge hits. The lion was OK, but got dragged outdoors behind the fountain and was buried alive. Several people I knew found the monkey & donkey to be annoying. I only found them at ThePuppyShop.com and Dog.com. The good thing about these is that you can remove the voice for washing or just to have some peace if you want.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kimberly- So THAT's where you get them! Thanks, and I'll order some right away. Are they very heavy? I've got noise toys from pet stores, but they're so heavy. I like that you can remove the voices for washing on the Pipsqueaks, since I can't do that with the ones I have. By the way, where do you find the honking Dinosaur? 

Speaking of your dogs "burying toys"......well, ahem. Miss Smartypants buries every chewing item we give her. We find Flossies, bully sticks (from tendon or muscle, not the "ick" thing), etc. under the cushions of sofas, chairs, behind pillows, stashed in secret places in the closet, etc. She's buried nearly a dozen. Its so funny to see her wander the house with one in her mouth checking out the best place to hide it. Sneaky little girl!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, the Pip Squeak toys are very lightweight, especially when the voicebox is removed. I am sure Maddie will toss them around in the air. (Her brother Billy is a tosser too. They get that from Tinky.)

The dinosaur belonged to a neighbor that ran a daycare facility. She gave me a bunch of new toys that she never used before she closed her business. The dinosaur was made of nylon (similar to something like this) and had a funny air tube in it that would squak horribly when squeezed and would squak again in another tone when the air re-filled the body again. I've had it for two years and Martha & Hillary finally dismantled the head and the squack box.

The burying chews is kind of funny. I bet she's just making sure that Martha and Ahnold don't find them!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info Kimberly! The Pip Squeaks are on their way! Yes, Maddie will be tossing them in the air shortly. She does that with most every toy.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I found mine at PPE Pet Supplies.
 http://www.ppepets.com


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Christy - Darn....you got a better price! I'll bookmark them for the future. I'm sure those toys will be buried before you know it, and I'll need some more!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Christy - Darn....you got a better price! I'll bookmark them for the future. I'm sure those toys will be buried before you know it, and I'll need some more!


You never can tell, I might have paid more in shipping though. It's funny how different places work!


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Can you tell me where you get the freeze dried liver treats? The little liver treats are really small for the Kong and gone in seconds!

Vicki


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

When we had Papillon's they LOVED Kongs! WE would get little bitty doggy bone treats and put them in...Kong on a stick. When and if we ever get a Hav, I will be sure to get it one too. They help clean teeth, don't fall apart and IMO pay for themselves many times over.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We went shopping for more toys today for the new puppy (and Princess too, of course!) and I got another kong ~ we tried it this time with cream cheese, and she played with it for a good half hour.

Where do you get the salmon flavored cream cheese?


I'm going to have to get the giggling carrot. Princess' favorite toys are carrots (one with feathers, her favorite... and her new one with a squeaker we got at Petsmart (Thanks Melissa!))


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki
The freeze dried beef liver is by Pro-Treat. They are training treats. They are not cheap, but I break them into smaller pieces, so they last a little longer. I get them in all the pet stores chains.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just Curious: When you stuff a Kong with cream cheese or peanut butter does it get their paws and fur all sticky?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm curious about the staining on the paws and face as well........and I want to know how you clean it out?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I Stick mine in the dishwasher..seems to clean it out pretty darn good. As for staining and such...Capote has almost the whole thing in his mouth when he's knawing on it..his paws barely touch it save to hold it down so he can eat whats in it..


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

CapotesMom said:


> I Stick mine in the dishwasher..seems to clean it out pretty darn good. As for staining and such...Capote has almost the whole thing in his mouth when he's knawing on it..his paws barely touch it save to hold it down so he can eat whats in it..


I NEVER thought of that! That is such a cool idea!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I had one of the kong sticks that they make especially for the kongs. It came with the kong so I gave it to him before I left today. All I can say is those things STINK! He was chewing on it right next to me and I was gagging the whole time. It smells like..warm baby formula.. GAG!


----------

